# Betta tank water change



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Betta folks,

I just wondering if the Vancouver tap water is suitable for Betta without any additions.
My Betta tank is 1.5 gallon and I do 50% water change every day. I put water in a bucket overnight beside the Betta tank and change the water on following afternoon.

My Betta tank dose not have any filtration, plant or gravel (temporary hw will be in 5gallon planted. (waiting for the Planed tank contest starts  )

Cheers!
Arash


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kevin (Viral) at IPU told me about something to use that balances the water perfectly and specially made for Betta's. I cant remember what it's called though. Maybe he'll see this or you can pm him. I usually add the water conditioner and adjust the Kh the same every time & let sit for a couple hours, before adding the water. And I always keep an Indian Almond leaf in the tank. And probably best to do the WC's once a week to reduce any stress. Im no expert lol thats just what I do


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Kevin (Viral) at IPU told me about something to use that balances the water perfectly and specially made for Betta's. I cant remember what it's called though. Maybe he'll see this or you can pm him. I usually add the water conditioner and adjust the Kh the same every time & let sit for a couple hours, before adding the water. And I always keep an Indian Almond leaf in the tank. And probably best to do the WC's once a week to reduce any stress. Im no expert lol thats just what I do


How big is your Betta tank, and do you have any filtration on this tank. I thought because my tank is small and I dont have any filtration I must do 50% water change everyday !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have them in 1.5, 2.5 & 4g tanks, no filter, just heaters. I do once a week 70-80% wc's. If it's the only thing you have in there... theres not much waste usually ime. I would think daily wc's to be more stressful then what might build up over a weeks time. Live plants help reduce that too if Im not mistaken, But like I said , Im no expert


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you  how much do you feed you Bettas mine is always hungry , I don't want to over feed him, I put a pellet at a time when he eat it put one more, he eats about 5 pellet, but couple hours later he asks for food again


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. you can get water conditioner just for the Betta, it has almond leaf and other stuff they like in it. i use nutrafin Betta plus. also once a week water change is fine, i have 5 Betta all with no filtration. i feed mine 3 pellets in the morning and 1 at night. Cheers


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Seachem Betta Basics is the product in question. Works very well. 50% water change is ideal as well, twice weekly or daily is great!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have my bettas in divided 5G and I change about 75% once a week, but I do have a filter and a heater. I usually add conditioner and little bit of equilibrium. I feed couple of times a day hikari micro pellets 3-4 in the morning and couple at night. Once every 10 days or so I give them freeze dried blood worms as a treat and daphnia for better digestion. I don't feed on wednesdays at all. Bettas always appear hungry, so do not overfeed or you may have problems with bloating. Keep in mind their stomach same size as their eye. 
Oh and make sure water temp is close to the temp your betta is currently in to avoid stress.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i just thought i would add this just to show how tough Betta can be. My mom and dad each have a Betta. so i thought i would test there water and my dads nitrites were through the roof, like maxed out the chart, turned out it was 3 weeks to a month since his last water change. so i did a massive water change poured out and filled the bowl twice and that's it he was fine and still is. . Cheers


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Hello. i just thought i would add this just to show how tough Betta can be. My mom and dad each have a Betta. so i thought i would test there water and my dads nitrites were through the roof, like maxed out the chart, turned out it was 3 weeks to a month since his last water change. so i did a massive water change poured out and filled the bowl twice and that's it he was fine and still is. . Cheers


he may be tough for now and from your point of view, but I wouldn't keep practicing it if you like your betta and want to keep him longer....how would you like to live locked in a small room where you eat and go to the bathroom?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Thank you  how much do you feed you Bettas mine is always hungry , I don't want to over feed him, I put a pellet at a time when he eat it put one more, he eats about 5 pellet, but couple hours later he asks for food again


I feed all mine once a day, usually 4-5 pellets and a few blood worms.... flakes once ina while. I also recommend presoaking the pellets. If you see how they swell a bit after they have been in the water, the same thing will happen inside them & if they eat too many can cause a problem. And as with most fish, they always look like their starving when you next to the tank lol I wouldn't worry about overfeeding them, nobody is controlling their food intake in the wild and they survive just fine. They will eat till their full just like us.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> he may be tough for now and from your point of view, but I wouldn't keep practicing it if you like your betta and want to keep him longer....how would you like to live locked in a small room where you eat and go to the bathroom?


Lol some people got nothing better to do that WINE. if you had red the post you would see it is my parents Betta NOT mine. and ya, eat and go to the bathroom in the same small room. It's called prison. and i was referring to one time he got forgot.

-


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Last edited by Diztrbd1; 1 Hour Ago at 09:42 PM. Reason: .please watch your choice of words...this is a family friendly site, 

Hello. my bad i should have said poop. Sorry about that. Cheers


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Lol some people got nothing better to do that WINE. if you had red the post you would see it is my parents Betta NOT mine. and ya, eat and go to the bathroom in the same small room. It's called prison. and i was referring to one time he got forgot.-


We all are guilty and skip water changes once in a while, but that's not what the original question was about. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or anything. I was just trying to help new betta owner and steer him/her in right direction.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> We all are guilty and skip water changes once in a while, but that's not what the original question was about. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you or anything. I was just trying to help new betta owner and steer him/her in right direction.


Hello. i had no problem with your post, it was the comment at the end that i thought was way out of line. Cheers


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you guys , for all the hint and comments  sorry to change the subject ,do Bettas like light ? I do have a small light on my Betta tank ,but I am not sure if they prefer natural light it will be OK to turn on that light.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mine have lights & don't seem bothered by them. I also have a cave and floating type plants in the tanks for them to rest, get away from the light (if the want) or explore. They really like to explore, I highly recommend a small cave. Mine are always going in them.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

+ 1 on the cave, mine like to sleep in them. I guess it makes them feel safe.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i have 2 with lights and 3 without. Cheers


----------

